# Mojave vs. Sonora



## sushisurf13 (Oct 22, 2008)

how can one tell if a DT is a Mojave or Sonora subspecies? Are there differences in appearance or behavior?


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 22, 2008)

As of right now there are no subspecies of Desert tortoises. There are though 3 genetic groups of Desert tortoises. The Mojave, Sonoran and Sinaloan are the 3 groups.
There are only slight visual differences between the 3 groups. Knowing where the animal or original animal of the line came from or DNA testing is the only for sure way to tell.
That being said, if your in California, you most likely have a Desert tortoise from the Mojave group.
If you were in Arizona, you most likely would have an animal from the Sonoran group.

Danny


----------



## chelonologist (Oct 22, 2008)

It's possible we could see the desert tortoise divided into three species in the near future. Dr. Bob Murphy and his associates are examining genetic and biogeographic evidence that appear to support the elevation of the Mojave desert tortoise, the Sonoran desert tortoise, and the Mexican desert tortoise that inhabits Sinaloan thornscrub habitat to separate species. Though the evidence is preliminary, Dr. Bob's given some clues to what's coming at recent Desert Tortoise Council Symposia. Stay tuned...


----------

